# Another creaking seatpost thread.....sorry



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

After a few hundred miles on my brand new Roubaix Expert Triple, a slight creaking noise from the seatpost turned into a constant, very *irritating* and embarrassing racket! :mad2: 

The post is: Specialized Pro SL, FACT carbon w/ Zertz insert, 27.2mm

Took it to my faithful LBS and they checked it out, isolated the problem to the seatpost, and eventually installed a new one from another bike. The noise disappeared immediately. BUT, after a couple of short, hard test rides (25 miles) the noise started up again. Another short ride and the noise was terrible. I took it back to LBS and they called the factory and they are sending out a new one. Now I have to wait a week to get it.

Any comments?


I did not try any common techniques to fix this so I could keep the LBS entirely in the loop. But I think I will get some hand rosin and try that while I'm waiting for the new post. I can easily clean the residue off when I take it back for the new post installation.

Tom


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Post could be too long*

I had the same problem with the post on my 2007 Roubaix Compact Rival,
after trying everything he could think of, my dealer cut the post down so it didn't reach so far down the seat tube. Of course he measured the length needed for minimum insertion , seat post height, ect. Its been silent since (1500 miles)

:idea: Maybe this would solve your problem


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I had the same problem with the post on my 2007 Roubaix Compact Rival,
> after trying everything he could think of, my dealer cut the post down so it didn't reach so far down the seat tube. Of course he measured the length needed for minimum insertion , seat post height, ect. Its been silent since (1500 miles)
> 
> :idea: Maybe this would solve your problem


Thanks Stump, that's one solution I never heard of. The post is 14 inches long for pity sakes. I'll check wth my LBS about it, I want to keep them entirely in the fix loop at this point. I even thought about inserting a short dowel rod into the post at the clamp position.....


Tom


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I did the same thing to my wife's new Thomson seatpost (cut it down) and it silenced it for about month. The creak has started to come back though, curious why shortening the post would help. I wonder if the layup of carbon is not the best on the inside of the seat tube. I'm hesitant to cut down her post once again without know if that is truly the issue.

BTW I was having the same issue with my carbon post and replaced it with a Thomson Elite and my creak went away. I assumed it was the Thomson post that was the reason, but it just might be the fact that the Thomson post is shorter.


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

rbart4506 said:


> I did the same thing to my wife's new Thomson seatpost (cut it down) and it silenced it for about month. The creak has started to come back though, curious why shortening the post would help. I wonder if the layup of carbon is not the best on the inside of the seat tube. I'm hesitant to cut down her post once again without know if that is truly the issue.
> 
> BTW I was having the same issue with my carbon post and replaced it with a Thomson Elite and my creak went away. I assumed it was the Thomson post that was the reason, but it just might be the fact that the Thomson post is shorter.


*The only way to solve this problem is to find the root cause. I see two possibilities; either a rub/looseness at the clamp or vibration related. I cannot duplicate the noise off the bike by pushing hard and twisting on the seat to detect looseness. But I can duplicate the sound by loosening the clamp and rotating the post in place...mmmmm. Maybe there is an interference problem with the clamp/post interface.*


*The noise could be due to the vibration of the moving bike being transmitted to the post and exciting its resonant frequency. When you cut down the size of the post the resonant vibration characteristic of the post changes because its mass has been reduced. This could explain why cutting it down could help. *

*I cannot speculate if the lay-up or molding process of carbon fiber could be a factor, but you would think I could duplicate the noise off the bike, by hand. *

*Thanks for the food for thought.*

*<O*

*Tom*


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

Son of a gun :shocked: 

I replaced my crazy creaky Specialized Pro SL seatpost with the Bontrager carbon post from my wife's Trek 7.9 and NO NOISE whatsoever. The only discernable difference between them is the Bontragar post has a shiny clear coat and the SL post coating is dull.

When my new one comes in next week (warranty replacement) I hope it works.


Tom


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 18, 2007)

Very interesting...:idea:


----------



## biobri (May 13, 2007)

Everyone keeps talking about seatpost. There is an easy way to rule out seatpost as a cause of the creak. Take the seatpost off and take a ride around your neighborhood. If the creak is gone then it may be your seatpost. If not, then the seatpost is not causing your creak. Good luck!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Nobody has mentioned saddle rails.... Check to make sure the rails are greased and the clamp is tight


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

I'll be checking my Taupe saddle on the Bontrager post between the raindrops today.

Tom


----------



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

funny, had the same problem. Are you absolutely sure it's the seatpost itself, and not under the saddle and the connection there? I tighted every part and tried to see if it was a loose connection of some kind, but NO, creaking / clacking persisted. What I ended up doing was spraying a TINY bit of WD-40 (stops creaking) under the hinges that connect the saddle to the post (NOT the post itself). It solved it immediately, no sounds since. Try it.


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

pitstoppaul said:


> funny, had the same problem. Are you absolutely sure it's the seatpost itself, and not under the saddle and the connection there? I tighted every part and tried to see if it was a loose connection of some kind, but NO, creaking / clacking persisted. What I ended up doing was spraying a TINY bit of WD-40 (stops creaking) under the hinges that connect the saddle to the post (NOT the post itself). It solved it immediately, no sounds since. Try it.


The LBS mechanic did some testing and ruled out the saddle as the problem, I did not ask how he came to that conclusion. I'll do some more testing and post the results here.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

pitstoppaul said:


> funny, had the same problem. Are you absolutely sure it's the seatpost itself, and not under the saddle and the connection there? I tighted every part and tried to see if it was a loose connection of some kind, but NO, creaking / clacking persisted. What I ended up doing was spraying a TINY bit of WD-40 (stops creaking) under the hinges that connect the saddle to the post (NOT the post itself). It solved it immediately, no sounds since. Try it.


Here's the seatpost.


































Damned rain. Road testing to follow today...I hope.

Tom


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

I greased the saddle rails and the post clamping mechanism (see pics above) and took it out to test today - the noise returned. The creaking noise is purely a function of the Specialized PRO SL FACT carbon seatpost. :mad2: 

My warranty replacement should be in this week.

Tom


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Took my Roubaix Pro in to my LBS - he used a carbon lube on the seatpost, and the sound is gone.


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

cyclesanity said:


> Took my Roubaix Pro in to my LBS - he used a carbon lube on the seatpost, and the sound is gone.


I had mentioned to the LBS manager about success with using special lubes for carbon on the seatpost but he would not waiver, he said no. Anyway, they installed a brand new S-Works seatpost yesterday (an upgrade fromt the Pro SL). I could only test it for 15 miles but it was dead quiet. And now its raining constantly, I won't be completely satisfied until I do a hard 50 miler....next week.

Thanks for the tip.

Tom


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Tacx, Ritchey and some others have the paste. It should be used on any carbon to carbon contact -- it has some special beads that resist being squashed and makes for a better interface between the carbon parts. Specialized recommends using these pastes and your lbs should have known that.


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

critchie said:


> Tacx, Ritchey and some others have the paste. It should be used on any carbon to carbon contact -- it has some special beads that resist being squashed and makes for a better interface between the carbon parts. Specialized recommends using these pastes and your lbs should have known that.


I had mentioned this to my LBS and they said "NO", and I don't want to jeopardize my warranty. The new post they gave me is working out fine so far but if it starts to creak I put in a BIG warranty claim on the frame.


Thanks.

Tom


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

*LBS is Wrong*



RoubRider said:


> I had mentioned this to my LBS and they said "NO", and I don't want to jeopardize my warranty. The new post they gave me is working out fine so far but if it starts to creak I put in a BIG warranty claim on the frame.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


Tom,

He is just wrong -- find a better Specialized dealer. See following:


Hi Cxxx,<o></o>
<o> </o>
We actually recommend using the Tacx for assembling our bikes. No, this does not affect the warranty.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Thanks for your question,<o></o>
<o> </o>
Nathan Knapp<o></o>
National Warranty Manager<o></o>
Specialized Bicycle Components <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">SLC</st1:City>,</st1lace>


----------



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a Tramac Comp with this seatpost:


It has been creaking with pedal strokes and from bumpy roads but stops when I stand. Also, I am getting a popping noise when I weight and unweight the saddle. I've tried applying the friction paste but it has not helped. I have determined that it is indeed the seatpost by installing a carbon post from my Allez. There is no noise associated with the new post. I guess I need to make a trip to the shop.


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

My new S-Works seatpost has eliminated 90% of the creaking so far, but I fear the noise will return over time, just like the oem post. I find that if I remove the seatpost, wipe it off and clean out the seat tube clamp area before every ride, the noise completely disappears, but a little noise returns after about 25 miles of riding. I ordered the Tacx.

I always use a torque wrench to tighten the clamp bolt to 55 inch-lbs.


Thanks critchie. :thumbsup: 

Tom


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

Solving creaking seat post/seat issues isn't that difficult. I'm surprised that some of you or your shops are having such great difficulties. 

bung, aside from seat post issues, one popping I've found on a few seats is the seat frame moving on the seat rails. As you may know, the rails fit into holes in the frame, and as the seat frame or rails flex, they slightly move in and out of the frame. This is a common source of popping and occasionally creaks. Although the popping can be difficult to fix, the creaking is simple: flip the bike over and put a couple drops on the rail where it goes into the frame to lubricate this point.


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

I've been lubing the seat rails but haven't seen an improvement. I applied the Tacx to the seatpost yesterday and went for a ride. As usual, the bike was mostly quiet until about the 10 mile mark. The creaking returned and was only present when I sat up. Riding on the drops stopped the noise. When I sit up and push forward and backward on the handlebars the seat creaks. The Tacx seems to have resulted in the same thing that happen when I tried using rosin, it amplified the noise :mad2: 

So far my LBS replaced my seatpost with the stock Pro SL, and then replaced that one with the S-Works model.

I give up; the noise is so irritating I cannot enjoy riding. I bought this light and really strong bike because I like climbing and when climbing, the noise is most pronounced because all my weight (155 lbs) is on the seat. I guess I'll take the whole bike back to them and tell them to fix it or make a warranty claim on the whole bike.

Tom


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to read about your woes. Ask the dealer if they'll loan you a "known-good" seatpost and seat. Maybe you're running in the wrong direction. 

A creak is a result of two parts moving against eachother. The friction causes the creak. If you find the right spot to apply lube or grease, it should go away. Apparently, you or the dealer haven't found that spot yet.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to read about your woes. Ask the dealer if they'll loan you a "known-good" seatpost and seat. Maybe you're chasing this creak in the wrong direction. 

A creak is a result of two parts moving against eachother. The friction causes the creak. If you find the right spot to apply lube or grease, it should go away. Apparently, you or the dealer haven't found that spot yet.


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

2wheel-lee said:


> I'm sorry to read about your woes. Ask the dealer if they'll loan you a "known-good" seatpost and seat. Maybe you're chasing this creak in the wrong direction.
> 
> A creak is a result of two parts moving against eachother. The friction causes the creak. If you find the right spot to apply lube or grease, it should go away. Apparently, you or the dealer haven't found that spot yet.


Good point.

I lightly and gently sanded the inside of the seat tube, it felt a little rough. I assembled it dry and will try it out tomorrow or soon thereafter and if the noise is still there I will ride to my LBS.....who so far have been willing to work with me, but they insist on NO lubricants or assembly compound (Tacx). I will play it their way for now. This bike is so smooth and STRONG that I find it hard not to ride it.

Thanks for your comments.
Tom


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

It's difficult for us to diagnose your creak without actually hearing it. Usually, I can generally get an idea of where the creak is by the type of noise it makes. And I've troubleshooted noises that the owner described as a creak but was something else (although the cause of the noise was essentially the same as what causes a creak). 

If you take it to the shop, make sure they can repeat the noise. I know, that's tough, since you said it takes a few miles. Creaks not showing up for a few miles is not uncommon. One creak I was working on, the guy said the creak wouldnt happen until he was riding for a couple miles. So I took the bike for a ride. He said the creak was in the stem/fork. I raised the seat for my height and road the bike. The problem never showed up. I gave it back to him, and we went for a ride. It creaked so loudly! Turns out that the creak was between the post and the frame The manufacturer (Giant) used an undersized post, but installed a shim. When I raised the seat for my ride, the creak went away. He lowered it for him, and the creak came back. Fun stuff. After that, it was easy to find.

I've never found a carbon post on carbon frame creak. Usually, one of the contact surfaces is metal (but not always). Again, the sound of the creak can help identify its location. It could be as simple as the seat clamp rubbing on the post, or even the head of the bolt in the clamp. However, don't discount the possibility that the noise is a result of the rear brake cable housing rubbing on the frame.

I'd really like to believe that it's in the seat clamping mechanism. There are so many possible locations for creaks on that post. Apply lots of grease everywhere! However, you said you changed posts (if I remember correctly), which should [almost] eliminate that. I mentioned the possibility of where the seat rails join the seat frame being the cause - I've found several of these. If I remember correctly, that seat has some plastic cladding around the seat. This cladding is highly suspect, especially where it attaches to the seat frame. This is why I suggest a trying a known-good post and seat.

Another possibility that I hate to suggest is that it could be coming from your cranks. I found that to be the case on one bike where the creak only occurred when you sit down, so we first assumed it was in the seat/post. What I discovered was that when you sit down, you move differently on the pedals/cranks. That one was odd. The same can apply to the stem or bars.

Another approach that I only use on suspension mountain bikes as a last ditch effort - kind of a shotgun approach - is to spray a bunch of lube around the area of the suspected creak. This has worked most of the times I've done it, and the sound usually stays away. It's messy, though, and you have to be careful not to get lube where it's not supposed to be.

No, I don't work in a shop. I did many years ago while in high school, and even helping out a friend at his shop a few years ago. I ride road, mtb, mtb DH, and now CX, so I have experience with a wide range of bikes that I ride. However, most of what I work on is for friends, coworkers, and members of the cycling club I belong to. Ironically, I enjoy the challenge of troubleshooting creaks. They drive me crazy!!!

I would use the Tacx on your seat post. I think that is the best solution to prevent carbon posts from slipping in the frame.


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

2wheel-lee said:


> It's difficult for us to diagnose your creak without actually hearing it. Usually, I can generally get an idea of where the creak is by the type of noise it makes. And I've troubleshooted noises that the owner described as a creak but was something else (although the cause of the noise was essentially the same as what causes a creak).
> 
> If you take it to the shop, make sure they can repeat the noise. I know, that's tough, since you said it takes a few miles. Creaks not showing up for a few miles is not uncommon. One creak I was working on, the guy said the creak wouldnt happen until he was riding for a couple miles. So I took the bike for a ride. He said the creak was in the stem/fork. I raised the seat for my height and road the bike. The problem never showed up. I gave it back to him, and we went for a ride. It creaked so loudly! Turns out that the creak was between the post and the frame The manufacturer (Giant) used an undersized post, but installed a shim. When I raised the seat for my ride, the creak went away. He lowered it for him, and the creak came back. Fun stuff. After that, it was easy to find.
> 
> ...


Thanks 2wheel. I also consider this a challenge to solve. Before I retired, I was involved in root cause failure analysis of machinery (pumps, compressors, blowers, etc.). So this problem is interesting.....but driving me nuts.


Tom


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

SILENCE IS GOLDEN!​
FINALLY, the problem is solved.

I rode my now, very creaky bike up to my LBS, for the umpteenth time, and explained the problem, AGAIN, but this time an executive type listened to me. To make a long story short, he said he could feel and hear the creaking seatpost down into the seat tube. He cut the post down 4-1/2". And then he reassembled the post with TACX!   

*Problemo SOLVED*. After other employees told me that they would not cut the post down and would not use any assembly compound like Tacx.

If I could have talked to this guy 800+ miles ago.........


Thanks to everyone who posted here. And it turns out that the first post responding to my dilema as the correct remedy. Thanks StumpJumper FSR :thumbsup:



Tom


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Glad I could help*

I am fortunate to have a *GREAT LBS - Fraser Bicycle and Fitness in Fraser MI *who came up with this repair and reported it to Specialized in April. 


On your Left :ciappa:


----------

